# New Holland Roll Belt 460



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Looking at this RB460 silage baler to buy. I've got the BR 7070 and am satisfied with it, after the bugs were worked out.

Any body running one of these have an opinion about them?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have one and if you woulda asked me last year I woulda said "back away from the baler"....I had issues from day one, but it would flat eat hay, just had a problem puttin it in a package with net 
But I am happy to say, there is an update available from NH that has remedied my problem and to this date this year, it has rolled 200+ rolls and hasn't missed a beat 
Maybe one of the purtier balers on the market  looks nice behind a green tractor....lets everyone know you ain't really colorblind, an idiot maybe, but not colorblind


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I had a br7060 before and never had a problem....but it didn't have net 
It's a very similar design in the throat and the chamber as the 7060, eats hay the same...


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

What was the problem? and the remedy?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The problem was with the dwell time on the net actuation motor....something to that effect...reprogramming was necessary, dealer provided at no charge. I'm assuming they were reimbursed by NH. Baled another 85 bales today without a glitch....
Before the fix I would leave a field with 20 out of a hundred with some sort of problem, a lot can be attributed to "gettin good and slicked up  ) but most of the problem seemed to be with the actuator motor programming.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Most of the problems can be traced back to not enough electrical power to the motors. When these balers were introduced a selling feature was you could just plug the baler harness into the power plug of your tractor. Most of the time it would work but sometimes issues would arise with a motor stalling. There needs to be enough braking tension for the net to spread out over the bale, but too much tension and the duckbill would stall after insertion because the motor could not overcome the tension on the net to get back to the home position.

Keep in mind that all balers did not experience the problem, but I think they were a minority. Installing an external power cord to power the system solved many of the problems and we started doing that as soon as the problem arose.

Here is what has changed over the years and what NH has done for the problem balers.
First was the installation of the external power cord and the amperage to the motors was increased through a software update. These two steps took care of the problem of the motors stalling. Too take it a step farther the problematic balers were subject to a product improvement program, or PIP. In the PIP a larger duckbill return spring was added to the right side of the duckbill to help the return of the duckbill. A new machined brake disc and a new brake pad were to be installed. A redesigned duckbill baffle was included and a software update. The external power cord was also included in the PIP.

I have balers running successfully with various combinations of the above. I have balers running the original software wth the external power cord. I have balers with the power cord and the updated software and I have balers with the improvements noted above. 2016 models and newer have all the updates.

The next evolution of the system was a software update introduced in March. This software added the ability to turn on a precut position for the duckbill similar to the BR balers, but I think more effective since the distance from the last spreader roll to the bale is shortened considerably. When the software is installed the feature is turned off. Again even after installing the software, I have not turned on all balers on to this feature. I look at it this way, If it ain't broke don't fix it. I do turn the precut on when getting a new baler ready.

The dwell somedevildawg metioned is to allow the duckbill to stay inserted slightly longer or shorter but really does not have much of an impact. In fact I do not think I changed all the balers that I reworked.

We are to the point now where customers are saying the wrapping is better then the BR and that is saying something.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

Thank you much for the reply , Im going to do the paper work today on my 460. I will make sure that all these things are addressed, my dealer makes point to slick up the baler before delivery, thank you again.


----------

